# The power of contrary choice?



## cih1355 (Jun 3, 2005)

What is the power of contrary choice?


----------



## Rich Barcellos (Jun 3, 2005)

It usually means something like: the inherent power of man's will to choose with equal ease between alternatives. Open Theists are contemporary champions of this view. It is called Libertarin Free Will (LFW). It teaches that man's will is free from all external (including God) and internal (heart/mind) "contraints." It may be influenced by these "constraints" but it is always free to do otherwise. They claim that this is the only way man can be responsible for his actions. By implication, LFWers deny, not only exhaustive, divine foreknolwdege, but also divine foreordination. Arminians deny foreordination but affirm foreknowldge. Socinians and Open Theists deny both, as well as divine omnicience and omnipotence. Calvinists affirm all of these, as does the WCF and the authors of Holy Scripture.


----------

